# What Do You Think About Deer Drives or Collective Hunting ?



## Bonemann (Jan 28, 2008)

When I was taught to deer hunt (40+ years ago) I was told to find a good place to sit stay quiet and alert. If I got too bored, move around a bit and sit some more.
About 15 years ago I was invited to hunt some private farms and go on some deer drives. I couldn't believe all the deer that I saw.When one of the farmers asked me if I had seen anything,I said yes I saw 8 doe and right away I was badgered about why I didn't shoot any. I told him that I was looking to shoot a buck and that's when it was explained to me that there are 25 guys with tags looking to fill them and that if I shot one it would be taken.
I knew that legally you have to shoot and tag your own deer (but most all the people that do this driving, hunt collectively). All the deer taken are tagged and butchered.

I just wonder what every one thinks of this practice ? It's not poaching because it is during season but illegal none the less.

Bones


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

It happens, you just need to tag out the deer as you go to ensure you don't run out of tags. Also, for the guys who have burned all their tags need to leave the gun in the truck to continue the drive.

I've done a few drives like that, and I'm not really a fan either. If we have a decent size group of people, we'll set some up on stand and drive towards them.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Bonemann said:


> When one of the farmers asked me if I had seen anything,I said yes I saw 8 doe and right away I was badgered about why I didn't shoot any. I told him that I was looking to shoot a buck


And people wonder why so many farmers are reluctanct to give out permission slips.  
I realize that even though you're looking to get an argument going, this isn't the one you were looking for. But, this is all too common.


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

Been there & done it.

Wisconsin, Iowa & Missouri. 

Eg; In Cheeseland we had at times 8 to 15 guys making big drives through the heavy timber. Most of the deer would bunch up being driven & at times it was not unusual to have a stander shoot 3 deer. It was a unwritten rule that the only deer one passed was the small one's.
If a small one was accidentally shot it became camp meat.

It took sometimes 3 days to fill 15 tags. Very rare that they were filled in a day. 

'The friendly thing to do.' People looked forward & most depended on the meat. Everyone shared equally. If ones tag was filled he STILL helped in the drive to use up the tags.

Nik


----------



## sporty (Apr 6, 2004)

> It's not poaching because it is during season but illegal none the less.


This sentence is a contradiction! Illegally taking game IS poaching.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Reading again, you really seem to have a misconception. 


> (but most all the people that do this driving, hunt collectively).


That is in no way an accurate statement. So because someone participates in a push, you label them a poacher?


----------



## martinconcrete (Feb 4, 2006)

The farmers last name did not happen to be Mader did it?


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

I can't believe someone would post this on a public site. It's clearly breaking the law. There are people on here that are new to hunting and might think that this is okay I ask the mods to delete this post.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Leaving this thread open might be a good opportunity to educate some new hunters on laws regarding tagging deer.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Lewis said:


> Leaving this thread open might be a good opportunity to educate some new hunters on laws regarding tagging deer.


I hope your right! This is a prime example of why I do not like the apprenticeship license. Kids learn the wrong ideas. Then when they come to my class I/we have to teach them properly and get those bad ideas/habits out of their heads


----------



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

I definitely am opposed to hunting like mentioned here.
Also be sure you abide by:


> Every person who kills a deer must immediately fill out the temporary tag with the name and address of the hunter and date and time the deer was killed, detach the temporary tag from their deer permit, and immediately attach that tag to the dead deer at the place where it fell. Your temporary deer tag must be separated from the deer permit and tied to the deer.
> 
> Only the person who kills the deer can present it to the check station
> 
> ...


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

Toxic said:


> I hope your right! This is a prime example of why I do not like the apprenticeship license. Kids learn the wrong ideas. Then when they come to my class I/we have to teach them properly and get those bad ideas/habits out of their heads


Unless the kids are hunting with someone who teaches them the "wrong way" they will not learn things the wrong way............not all kids go out and hunt in drives and learn to tag in deer illegally. My son and daughter both sit hunt with me for HOURS in a blind and are not ever allowed to do any driving............and as was said above not everyone who drives deer..........illegally tags deer. 

Lets not kid ourselves and act all naive............we all know that alot of people do this (tagging in as many deer as possible during drives)............is it illegal...........definitely but it happens alot !!!! I personally will NOT hunt on one of my favorite farms anymore because of people driving deer........they drive it with 10-12 drivers and 6-8 standers and shoot ANY DEER THEY SEE when they jump a deer up it sounds like world war 3 breaking out on the hillside and alot of the deer they shoot are full of holes and look disgusting (with legs blown off and shot all to hell). Heck last year during one of their drives...........during gun season a young girl "TAGGED IN" a 14 pt buck when i asked her family members who got it they said "oh she finished it off when it came by her but it was hit 5 times before she "got it".
It was a beautiful buck but it was down right nasty to look at, i mean blown full of holes !!  I think pushing deer around to get them moving is OK................but there should be some sort of limits put on it for saftey reasons .


----------



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

> ..they said "oh she finished it off


Translation...
Dad borrowed my tag for the day and picked me up from home on the way to the check in station.
...


----------



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

If these poachers are going out this weekend, how about a GPS location. The State could use a couple of thousand $$$'s. It is your duty as a sportsman to report this.
...


----------



## buckeyeguy (Aug 20, 2006)

tcba1987 said:


> I think pushing deer around to get them moving is OK................but there should be some sort of limits put on it for saftey reasons .


My thoughts exactly. I don't have a problem with it but have seen and heard a couple of drives that turned out like you had suggested. There are 4-5 guys and gals that hunt the farm I hunt on. We will set stand all week and drive on Saturday or Sunday depending on everyone's schedules.

I think we drive deer a little different than some I have talked to. We utilize the wind for our drives. Usually one person slowly pushes deer from upwind alowing their scent to push the deer and not noise. The standers are in the locations where they usually bail out (like any other deer drive). We have found that by not having a bunch of guys tearing through the woods beating sticks and what not we have better luck. The deer don't just haul butt to the next county. Some may not have the luxury of territory to this though.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Bonemann said:


> I just wonder what every one thinks of this practice ? It's not poaching because it is during season but illegal none the less.
> 
> Bones


I dislike it a bunch, I report it every year. It IS poaching in my opinion.



Toxic said:


> This is a prime example of why I do not like the apprenticeship license. Kids learn the wrong ideas. Then when they come to my class I/we have to teach them properly and get those bad ideas/habits out of their heads


That is a very broad brush statement

When I was growing up there was no hunter safety course or apprentice licenses, they were not needed and in many cases are not needed today. I learned from my father as many of my age group did. That process would work just as well today for many.

The hunter safety course was designed to help educate those that didn't have the benefit of learning from an experienced, ethical, safe hunter. Since there was no way to determine who needed it and who didn't it was mandated for all. I took it with my son when he was 9.

My D-I-L hunted this year with an apprentice license. Next year if she wants to continue hunting I asked her to take the HSC. However there is nothing I have taught her that needs to be unlearned, in fact if anyone tries to unteach anything I have taught her I will be pissed. The ONLY reason she needs to take the HSC is because it is a requirement.

There are multitudes that do need the instruction, and then some.


----------



## Hoss5355 (Apr 9, 2004)

I think deer drives are a great way to hunt deer when done in the proper way. It is a lot more relaxing to me to walk through the woods, than to sit all day. I sit all during bow season, so I look forward to gun season to get out and walk a little bit. I don't see a problem with deer drives, as long as the shooters are tagging what they are shooting. I don't think that one person should shoot 5 deer, and other people tag them. I am always a pusher, and I have shot my fair share of deer while walking...and believe it or not, only one out of many, had more than one shot in it.  

I, like many of you, are against the illegal tagging, but I love to be involved in deer drives, and that will never change. It is a great way to get out and walk, and move some deer. You can only sit and be lazy for so many days out of the year. That's what bow season is for....  I always save a doe tag for gun season, just to get out and walk a little.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I too enjoy deer drives. I have no problem with them as long as the law is followed at all times. I have never been on a massive deer drive though. The most people we have had drive at one time was 6 guys, with 3 walkers and 3 sitters. We usually drive out small wood plots in Morgan County. I feel 6 is a good number to keep things safe.

These deer drives are a blast and I look forward to them every year.


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

I participated in 1 deer drive while living in Virginia. A buddy invited me to join his "hunt club" for the day. We went to a piece of property and 12 of us were "placed" by the hunt captain. After we were in place, the hunt captain left us in the woods. i asked what was going on, and the guys told me to be alert. the captain had driven about a mile away and released dogs. So now 6 dogs and 3 men were "driving" towards us. The woods erupted in chaos and i moved back to Ohio vowing never to do that again.


----------



## tobeast (Mar 6, 2009)

i have been participating in deer drives for 20 yrs and think they are a great way to put meat on the ground there is about 30 of us and we kill 30 to 50 deer a year and we believe whoever shoot the deer tag the deer this thread is making people think all deer drivers do this and making all of us look bad


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Lundy said:


> That is a very broad brush statement
> 
> When I was growing up there was no hunter safety course or apprentice licenses, they were not needed and in many cases are not needed today. I learned from my father as many of my age group did. That process would work just as well today for many.
> 
> ...


Lundy, no one said you did anything wrong. You and TCBA read the whole thing wrong. I'm using this post as a prime example how someone could be taught wrong. And the course was put in place to reduce the number of accidents per year that didn't need to happen. Not because they didn't have anyone to teach them. We all had some one to teach us something in life. A prime example is drivers ed class. It wasn't because or parents couldn't do it. It was designed for young kids to learn how to drive safe and properly. I could go on and on. I have been teaching the class for over 20 years now, And you would be surprised of the stuff we hear, like "my Dad said it is okay to do that", referring to one kid said he was shooting a damascus barrel. Could you imagine the ramifications if he kept shooting that firearm? Would you want that young man still out there because his Dad said it was okay? That is the people I am talking about. I take pride in teaching my classes. And we instructors receive nothing for it other than a few thank yous from people who on many occasions said I did not know that, or I didn't realize that. Believe what you want, we teach a few old dogs trick . I will continue teaching for as long as I can, because I believe in it. Perhaps you should sign up to be an instructor yourself. You did a good job in getting your DIY that nice buck!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Toxic,

I am in no way trying to diminish the importance or need for the HSC program. It is needed more now than ever before. The work you do, the time you devote to other hunters in extremely valuable. I told my DIL that she must take the course if she wants to continue, no more apprentice license for her. I may take it with her, nothing wrong with me taking the course for the 3rd time in my life. She also has to become involved in all of the work that leads up to the actual shot.

I hope I taught her a lot more than just about the kill. I hope she started to understand that the time, effort, planning, preparation, shot selection, gun safety, one shot clean kill, respect for the animal, care for the deer after the shot, just being out in the woods is or should be just as rewarding as the kill itself, maybe even more so.

I sincerely hope that her first buck wasn't so easy that she doesn't appreciate what hunting is all about. I hunted for years in the late 60"s before I was able to take my first deer. Heck if I saw 4-8 deer in a week back then I was happy. I was worried I was going to make it way too easy, I knew she could take a nice buck pretty quickly. Next year I start her on the work part and hopefully reinforce what I have been telling her, that hunting is not just about the kill, nor is a kill needed to enjoy a great hunting season. Heck I seldom shoot anything anymore, I guess I just suck as a deer hunter

I see a lot of hunters today that I just don't understand or relate to very well. Maybe that is why I only have a couple of people that I am willing to hunt with.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Again,

I have no problems with deer drives as a method at all.

I have a problem with drives that are poorly conducted and utilize party hunting mentality. I am still pissed about the little 4 point killed during last Saturdays drive on the adjoining property. The shot placement was good and he couldn't have traveled far after the shot. He fell right on the fence line on the field edge in a small ravine. Josh didn't see this deer fall mainly because there were over 30 deer than came running out of that woods during the drive and well in excess of 50 shots by the 6-8 standers. There is no way for them to know what they have hit or not hit, unless they fall in front of them. They apparently didn't do a good job of trying to follow up on wounded deer. Had this deer been the only deer shot it would have been an easy recovery for any hunter. They just shot so many they had no way of knowing where everything went. What a waste

I have watched this drive technique by the same large group of 25 hunters for the 20 years I have hunted this property. I always find deer they failed to recover and have put down many severely wounded deer over the years.

If they would just quit the party hunting by the standers not shooting at every deer that they see, I would have no problem with them at all


----------



## Bonemann (Jan 28, 2008)

I didn't start this thread to start a fight or to teach any one the wrong way to hunt.

And I also misunderstood the word "poaching" I thought that it meant taking game out of season. (my bad) I now realize it is taking game by any illegal means.

I don't hunt with those people that I mentioned it was a once was enough situation. They hunt deer like rabbits,that's not for me.

The small group that I hunt with now (will some time through the week) push different patches of woods but we all shoot and tag our deer properly.(I have quite a collection of unfilled tags from over the years).

I was just curious if this kind of hunting was done in other places around the state and how many people have seen it in action. I too have seen deer all shot up and it's not a pretty site.


----------



## brewkettle (Sep 7, 2006)

I am with Hoss5355 all the way. I sit through bow season, opening day of gun season and MZ season. We also try to make sure we are on stands every other morning and evening we are at camp. During the week we put on 2-3 drives (based on the size of land being covered) between about 9am and 3pm. We have permission on ALL of the land we hunt. The groups range from 4-20 depending on the day. I always tag my own deer. 

Its fun, social, healthy and extremely effective. If you don't want a doe, don't shoot a doe. If you already have your buck, don't shoot another one, if your are out of tags you walk without a gun. 

We have permission on a large mining tract, and every year, Robie Williams from the ODNR gets a call from someone assuming we are poaching in some way. Every year Robie stops and visits for 10-15 minutes and goes on his way. 

We have a well managed and legal group that has been hunting together for about 25 years. Guys that have not gotten a buck yet or are over 60 almost always stand. We work together to achieve success and kill a lot of deer. 

If you have not been on a well run, safe, legal and successful drive please don't knock it. 

There are people who bend and break the rules in all aspects of life, not just hunting. We don't and our group thoroughly enjoys driving deer every year. You might too if you try it.


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

To answer the question posed on the thread....love it and would like to be involved in more....have only been involved in very small ones on public land...never have the numbers listed on here and the shooters always tagged in their own.

I agree with another poster on here...I would rather walk around and get a little exercise during gun season to walk off all the sandwiches I ate during bow season.


And yes, there are just as many prudes on here, as out in the general public


----------



## sporty (Apr 6, 2004)

> And yes, there are just as many prudes on here, as out in the general public


Not caring to hunt a drive makes one a prude?

I have only participated in a couple drives years ago. For me I prefer hunting alone, just personal choice - or perhaps I'm a prude?


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Unfortunately I have been part of both kinds of drives. I have been involved in well-run, safety conscious deer drives. I have also been involved in the "party hunting" type of deer drive many years ago. Part of the reason that I became a hunter education instructor is because of some of the behavior I witnessed, and even took part in, as a younger man. I am not trying to sound like a prude. It seems I take hunting regulations much more seriously than most other regulations. I speed on a regular basis. Fail to use my turn signal on occasion, roll the occasional stop sign, etc. It just seems to me that my *right* to hunt (which the state insists is a privelege) can be tqken away or curtailed if too many people do not follow the regulations set forth.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Not that it has any bearing what so ever around here, but I thought it may be worth mentioning that party hunting is perfectly legal in some states. It&#8217;s not condemned in all places, just some. In my mind, it&#8217;s a long ways from driving around at night with a .22 and a spotlight, which is illegal no matter where you go. I thought it worth mentioning because some people grow up where this is a perfectly normal way to hunt, and there&#8217;s nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

The thing I like about drive hunting is that most of the ones I've witnessed have been executed poorly and most of the deer escape. Many of those escapees have wound up in my freezer after they've sneaked away from the drivers/stranders and slipped over onto the property I'm hunting


----------



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

Those who enjoy driving and obey the laws are OK with me.



> Wisconsin Deer hunter killed at end of season
> ...Authorities investigate shooting in Clark County. Details were still sketchy Sunday in the death in Clark County. Lawhern said seven hunters were driving deer toward three hunters on stands when one of the drivers shot Mark J. Rehberg, 49, of Eau Claire, who was a stander. The shooting happened around noon Saturday on county-owned land in the Town of Foster.
> ...Also, about half of firearms accidents happen during deer drives - often when a deer jumps between two hunters walking through woods or fields to flush the animals. Lawhern said at least four of the firearms accidents, including the fatality, happened during drives.


----------



## Bass n' Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

To me it is the strip mining equalivant for deer hunting. I'm sure the state likes it for the money and the pop control but it requires no skill or patience. I think its a joke when I hear someone bragging about a big buck they got from doing this.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Bass n' Fool said:


> I think its a joke when I hear someone bragging about a big buck they got from doing this.


You still have to make the shot. Killing a big buck is a big deal, even if you take it on a drive.


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

well im lucky that i have property where we can controll the hunts, we may put on a small drive just to kick something up.(late in the week) but the amish will drive anything and any where, i had to kick them off my property years ago, i have seen them show up at public land and tromp right thru and buy other hunters without no regaurds, somtimes it helps you, most of the time not


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Seaturd said:


> The thing I like about drive hunting is that most of the ones I've witnessed have been executed poorly and most of the deer escape. Many of those escapees have wound up in my freezer after they've sneaked away from the drivers/stranders and slipped over onto the property I'm hunting


This is exactly what I was thinking I have hunted the same peices of property for the last 10 years two of the woods anyone can get permission for but the other two are more exclusive they are all within 1 mile of each other they push the frist two woods and all the deer come to us i know where they are going to be comeing from and where they are going to this has led to a lot of meat in the freezer for me and my family.

I would rather put my self in a position to benefit from others rather than be invovled in the drive myself


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

i will say this IF a drive is ran properly with safety in mind and people are not shooting at every tail they see, i have no problem with people doing a deer drive. I have been in on several small drives and have shot deer on drives. The problem i have with it is like someone else previously said on this post ...........is when the people shoot at 5-6 different deer as they break out ahead of the drivers and if the deer doesnt "drop" on the spot then they dont bother tracking the deer out or even looking for blood they ASSUME that they missed cleanly if the deer doesnt fall on the spot. WAY TOO MANY deer end up running 100-200 yards up the hillside and falling and going to waste unless of course you are feeding the coyotes. I saw two deer this year BOTH hit in the chest and through the lungs that barely bled onto the ground for close to 100 yards and if the person who shot them hadnt tracked the deer carefully they would have never found the deer........i know most deer taken with a shotgun or any gun if hit well WILL drop on the spot or bleed out good but on rare occassions youve got to do alittle tracking and not assume that you missed or made a bad hit on a deer and i think that is what happens WAY TOO MUCH on drives. like i said if a drive is done by responsible hunters and common sense is used and deer are tracked if hit and not left to run off and die and rot in the snow then i have no problem with drives. 

I think what gives "drives" a bad reputaion is the few IDIOTS who do things the "wrong way" and it looks bad on everyone else who drives deer. For example in Tusc county i know of one family/group that drives deer all week and they will hunt ANYWHERE that they want to hunt and openly brag about it and they tag in lots of BIG BUCKS..........in fact alot of their 5 yr old grandkids tag in big bucks every year when Grandpa or uncle bob fill their tags that they buy for them. The way they hunt and i have seen them do it numerous times is...............they will drop off standers on one end of a property that they have NO WRITTEN PERMISSION to hunt on and take the drivers to the other end and push it out as quickly as possible and shoot any deer that runs out and half the time throw them in the trucks as fast as possible MANY TIMES without gutting them or tagging them and take off down the road BEFORE the land owner has time to call the game warden or sheriff out (it usually takes hours for them to get out and check into a complaint)..........and this family BRAGS about it..........they know they can basically hunt an area quickly..........drive it out and load up their kill and be long gone before anyone even knows they are there.........i know MANY of you will say ""well why dont you or someone else report them"" ?? trust me this isnt the type of family/people that you rat out or tell on for something.........they would track your butt down and get you for being a nark. Plus they have been doing this for YEARS and every new generation of hunters that comes up through this family hunts the same way and im sure 20 years from now they will still be doing it. It ticks me off and makes me down right sick that they do it and then stand around bragging about all the big bucks that they take but it will continue going on it has for as long as i can remember. Ive seen them do it on one farm that i hunt on and one time confronted two of their standers and asked them if they had permission to be on this particular farm and the one guy said no..........but the old man who owns this ground is like 90 years old and cant even here us shooting up here anyways and laughed and said we hunt it every year at least once...........we drive it off with about 15 guys and usually take 6-8 does and a couple nice bucks off of here every year. He said we are long gone before anyone even knows we are here !!! 

That is what gives ALL hunters a bad reputation with land owners !!!


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

Fishstix said:


> You still have to make the shot. Killing a big buck is a big deal, even if you take it on a drive.


Just like a football game, a win is a win no matter how it gets done.


----------



## brewkettle (Sep 7, 2006)

fishintechnician said:


> I would rather put my self in a position to benefit from others rather than be invovled in the drive myself


To me, this sounds like you are part of the drive!


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

I know this is a touchy subject and I almost didn't post... but do have a question after reading another thread about getting clicker counters for perching. Isn't this the same thing as collectively fishing for limits on perch and walleye? No one seems to have a problem with that. I obviously havent researched the regulations, just asking. When fishing on charters, it's customary for the clients to take the captains and mates limits as well. Why would this situation be different? I'm sure many of you have done that on your boats. As a disclaimer, I havent deer hunted in several years.


----------



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

> ...Why would this situation be different


For one thing, you don't have to tag each perch that is caught before continuing fishing. And deer are more prettier.
...


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I will drive deer during the afternoon when deer are bedded. Gives you something to do besides sitting there freezing your butt off and watching the squirrels run by thinking they are deer. A well run deer drive can done safely. I've never been on a drive with more than 5 people. Usually it's just dad and me, and we pick small woodlots with only 1 or 2 trails going out. Almost every deer I've taken has been on a drive or was pushed by someone else. I've always hunted public land, so there's always a lot of people pushing deer. Sometimes messes up our planned drives, sometimes helps us. I don't have a lot of time to hunt, so I have to take advantage of the time I get make as many oppurtunities as possible. I don't believe in shooting more deer than you have tags for. If you get a deer, then you just become a driver for the next person until everyone fills their tags. Since many areas now allow you to take multiple deer, there is not much difference between having 2 deer in the freezer and 1 deer. My family can't even finish off 1 good sized deer in the course of a year. If you really need more meat, than go rabbit hunting or fishing.


----------



## falcon2082 (Jun 16, 2008)

Bass n' Fool said:


> To me it is the strip mining equalivant for deer hunting. I'm sure the state likes it for the money and the pop control but it requires no skill or patience. I think its a joke when I hear someone bragging about a big buck they got from doing this.


World record typical was taken this way!

Here are my thoughts. As long as it is legal.........great! Where does it stop? Deer drives are not hunting. People that use cross bows during archery season are not hunting. High speed compound bows should be illegal. etc. etc. etc. Why not just support all legal hunting and keep your opinions about people legally taking game to yourselves, no matter how it is taken and wether you like it or not? 

It is the same thing casters use against trollers when the trollers are accused of not being "real" anglers.

As the good ol' Fred Bear said "If you are not working to protect hunting, then you are working to destroy it"


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

falcon2082 said:


> As the good ol' Fred Bear said "If you are not working to protect hunting, then you are working to destroy it"


It's a shame, but if Fred Bear were around today he would be endlessly flamed by the holier than thou internet "experts". His statement still stands true, people with these attitudes do far more to hurt hunting than help it. It all stems from jealousy, what a shame.


----------



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

> ...cross bows during archery season..


Us old weaklings would rather see tree stands banned than crossbows.
...


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

Hoss5355 said:


> I think deer drives are a great way to hunt deer when done in the proper way. It is a lot more relaxing to me to walk through the woods, than to sit all day. I sit all during bow season, so I look forward to gun season to get out and walk a little bit. I don't see a problem with deer drives, as long as the shooters are tagging what they are shooting. I don't think that one person should shoot 5 deer, and other people tag them. I am always a pusher, and I have shot my fair share of deer while walking...and believe it or not, only one out of many, had more than one shot in it.
> 
> I, like many of you, are against the illegal tagging, but I love to be involved in deer drives, and that will never change. It is a great way to get out and walk, and move some deer. You can only sit and be lazy for so many days out of the year. That's what bow season is for....  I always save a doe tag for gun season, just to get out and walk a little.



I am right with you. I LOVE to drive deer and yes if you want to sit on the fringes of the drive feel free to get the ones that slip though. 

Bass n fool You are as wrong as it get's!!! I'll brag all I want on any deer I get while driving. I have killed them siting I have killed them driving and I have killed them stalking. What I will tell you is the most memorable ones where not in a tree stand. I have hunted for 20+ years and gun hunting to me is about deer camp and organized drives. Then drinking beer around the fire talking about how it could be done more effective! 

All deer are are big RABBITS!!! They poop round balls and circle when jumped.

One more thing In 2004 or 2005 there was somewhere around 8 people shot during the hunting season out of 400,000 hunters give or take. Better than most military operations 3 or 4 were bird hunting incidences 2 or 3 were fatality's and they were from muzzy's and half of that was from crossing fences. Driving deer had nothing to do with it. Not to say it's not going to happen or has not happened. pulling something from another state is ridiculous. We all know that things happen.

If I am not mistaken but what we are all bickering about is the people that brake the law. 

DEER DRIVING IS LEGAL. It has been around for century's from the kings on horse back (that would be fun) to the caveman days. 

I get tired of all the hunters (mostly die hard bow hunters)that act like they are there deer and people have to hunt them the way they want them hunted! Get over your selves!!!!


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I don't particularly care for deer drives. I don't mind if it's a one man drive and quiet.
I prefer hunting natural movement.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

We mainly drive deer where I hunt. We usually have anywhere from 8-16 people doing the drives. We don't have any cowboys shooting from the hip at herds of running deer, nor is there ever any 'piles of carcasses' laying at the end of the drive. Where we hunt, if you shoot it, you tag it. Safety is our main concern, and we have a quick safety meeting each morning to remind all involved that our goal is for everyone to make it to dinner that evening. Countless deer are passed on because a safe shot was not offered.

Just because a deer is 'in the drive' does not mean it ends up hanging on the meat pole. I saw over a hundred deer during the week, including a bunch of smaller bucks, and four more that would have gone right on the wall. Seeing and shooting are two different things. I ended up harvesting one doe for the week. The camp count at the end of the week was fourteen deer, which included four bucks and ten does. We had 22 different people hunting with us throughout the week, so not everyone harvested a deer.

Deer drive does not instantly equal a hillbilly blood bath or carnage. It's a fun way to get out with the guys, do some walking, get some exercise, and hopefully be fortunate enough to harvest a deer.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

*Hetfieldinn * I Could not of said it better myself!!!!!!!!!!

Our numbers were about the same.

If it's not a safe shot let it run and maybe the next sitter will get that safe shot.


----------



## Bass n' Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

falcon2082 said:


> Why not just support all legal hunting and keep your opinions about people legally taking game to yourselves, no matter how it is taken and wether you like it or not? "


Perhaps because this was a thread asking for peoples opinion on the subject of Deer Drives?


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

bass n fool, I could not agree with you more. I participate in gun season on the purpose of putting deer in the freezer. I am out with my video camera pre season, season, and post season. I enjoy shooting with my camera just as much. I do kind of laugh to myself, when someone brags about a big buck shot during a drive. I think gun season has way to much luck involved. 
Call me crazy, but I have never seen deer with legs shot off, and infecttion from bullets because of bow season. I find alot of dead rotted out deer after gun season because of these great deer drives!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Successful deer drives operated safely happen through a lot more than just luck. There is no doubt the group that hunts around me are very good at what they do. 

I have been able to actually watch many of their drives over the years from one vantage point on the property. Two of their traditional stander locations are 200 and 400 yds from me on the field property lines.

They kill a bunch of deer and more power to them, a bunch of deer need to be killed. I don't have to worry about whether we are taking enough deer from our property each year, they do most of our herd reduction for us.

I do and always will have a problem with the violations of the hunting laws however for a couple of reasons.

Some of them have issues regarding the gun plug rule. This is not a belief, it is a fact I have watched it in action. I really wouldn't care about this except it leads to the next problem below.

They do not follow the law concerning tagging one deer prior to shooting your next deer. I have watched them, a single stander, shoot at as many deer as possible,( I have witnessed as many as 4 stone dead and more wounded from one stander on one drive) and then when the drivers arrive they go about the task of finishing off the wounded deer and trying to determine how many were hit and where they went. This leads to some wounded and not recovered deer. Some survive, some are put down by us or the landowner, some are never recovered. This is what I dislike the most. Many low percentage shots and wasted animals

They have a problem with property boundaries and posted signs. They have a problem with me and love to hang the testicles from the bucks killed on the fence lines as a statement. I have no problem with this at all as long as they don't trespass. 

I only know about this group by me, every other group may be great, I don't know

Drives can be very effective and are fun. I have run many a drive with my family and friends over the years. The anticipation for the stander is like waiting to open your Christmas presents, and for me as the driver moving some deer and knowing the shot will come any minute is fun and rewarding. I still have very vivid and fond memories of my father trying to do some mini drives to move a deer by me for an opportunity over 40 years ago. The excitement was intense to say the least. The first buck Josh ever killed was from a small drive I did for him. Drives are not bad, just some hunters in some drives are pretty bad.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

As I said before I think we can *all agree it is the law brakers that we are against.*

I am arguing this point because usually it is the die hard bow hunters make it out that deer drives are horrible. They are not. I sit all year with a bow. I am ready to hunt walk and drive for a week. Oh yea kill deer.

All I know is that we hunted Tuesday of gun season on public land, around 14 of us pushing/driving we got 8 deer everything that we shot at was killed, a couple with 2 holes none with 5 or six. No legs blown off.

So 1. No property crossing (10 sq miles of public land)
2. No wounded
3. dead deer
4. a hell of a good time!

I find a lot of deer dead with broad heads in them. A lot! there are more deer wounded by bows than driving deer!!!! Fact

It's all on who you are hunting with. The guys we drive with are the same guys that I have hunted with for 15 years.

I have shot 140+ deer many ways and as I said it's the memorable ones that stand out. 

I was on stand sitting on the lucky white bucket I here the hoots of the drivers then I hear the rustling of leaves like a squirrel then all of a sudden a monster can out running he stopped on a beaver dam and a pull of the trigger then as the smoke cleared legs were sticking up. 25mins went by. I couldn't see the rack for it was in the beaver pond I couldn't go check it for the drive was still going on. My thought were was it that big? no yes maybe as the drive ended I went down to see It was even bigger than expected. 150 class 8 pointer Andy from West Virgina comes up and says my god that thing's big then the rest of the guy's come down * That is a story* 

Or I sat in my stand for 50 days 12 hours a day hadn't seen a shooter yet. Oh is that one yea hes coming down the path brua brua he stopped so I release the trigger of my compound bow 80% let off with a peep sight and pin's ( I am the same guy that makes fun of crossbows LOL) the arrow hit it's spot dies 65yds away. it's a 150 class 9 pointer They are both fun enjoyable hunts but i like the deer drive one. the guys, and the results of a well designed drive. *Both true stories*


----------



## TrevorJ (Nov 20, 2009)

To each is own.... I personally think you should give the deer a chance and stand hunt. Could be how I was raised but deer are truly remarkable trophies. I don't have anything against people who choose to drive I understand many of those people need the meat. I don't need the meat to survive although I do enjoy a tenderloin, jerky, or even fresh deer liver for that matter. I like to put my senses against theirs sometimes they win sometimes I win either way it's fun. After I tag my first doe of the season I enjoy just sitting and watching the movement from my stand and waiting on a buck. I understand that not everyone has this luxury, hell many people don't have the time to hunt that much and I understand why they drive. Hunting is great and different to every hunter out their and we should respect our fellow hunters even if their methods differ from mine. Unless that is they are breaking the law and in that case all respect is lost. Good luck to everyone who is heading to the woods in the morning. Shoot straight, be safe and happy hunting!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i see nothing wrong with drives that are carried out safely and within the law.it's the whole experience that makes them fun.meat on the pole is just an added bonus.
i do question one statement made in this thread........................................


> I have shot 140+ deer many ways and as I said it's the memorable ones that stand out.


just how many years have you been hunting,and in how many states to kill that many deer?
at least i assume you meant "kill" as opposed to just "shooting".
that is an impossible number if they were ohio deer,and even very hard to believe if it covered several states.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

misfit said:


> i do question one statement made in this thread........................................just how many years have you been hunting,and in how many states to kill that many deer?
> at least i assume you meant "kill" as opposed to just "shooting".
> that is an impossible number if they were ohio deer,and even very hard to believe if it covered several states.


I think he was referring to 140+ class bucks. Not total number of deer killed.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> I think he was referring to 140+ class bucks. Not total number of deer killed.


i would hope so
i'm usually pretty good at reading between the lines,but i missed that one.even after reading it three times


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

My problem isn't with the deer drive. My problem is with people who shoot deer they do not tag or tag deer they do not shoot. That is the part that bothers me. Deer drives are a great way to get deer out where people can see them.


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

Fishstix said:


> I think he was referring to 140+ class bucks. Not total number of deer killed.


A ten year could shoot a trophy buck during a drive... A ten year old could also shoot a trophy in a high fenced area.... My point is, the deer are at a huge disadvantage. A bow kill reaquires so much patience, and strategy, compared to deer drives. Wild man you need to get your facts straight if you think more deer are wounded with the bow compared to the gun... PLease let me know where you got that FACT and if you have killed 140 deer lol


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

If read things a little more closely you would of read

_I find a lot of deer dead with broad heads in them. A lot! there are more deer wounded by bows than driving deer!!!! Fact_


Not by a gun to many 1 week hunters/slobs out there to make that statement

I shoot that many each year LOL *Just kidding* No, 140 + class of buck I have several that does not make the the cool kid but I am saying that It does not make a difference they are all memorable hunts using many methods and to be honest *TreverJ statements[/B]put it best  I am fortunate to be able to hunt a lot. I watch them all bow season waiting on the big one to come along most of the time I will wait till gun unless a moose comes by like this year. It was an Urban deer so it does not mean as much to me as a big woods giant does but I am proud of it just the same. I try to shoot my doe's late so I can hang them for a while. I also believe in letting the small ones walk last year I didn't get a buck not that I couldn't of just was not lucky enough to have a 4+ year old. 
We only push deer in Nelsonville on public. 

Again I think we all can say that it is the law breaker's that we don't like. I personally hate the trespassers. I will be down on the property that I hunt playing property warden. I have one tag left but I have all the meat I need. (I am the only one in the family that really eats it.) 

I any one wants to do any thing help full send the ODNR an e-mail complaining about the lack of upland game birds (Grouse quail and pheasant)
That is the one area OHIO lacks and I wish funds would start going that away!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Bass n' Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Wildman, no one is going to come out and say they endorse illegal hunting here, so yeah everyone is going to agree that illegal hunting is bad, and this isn't a bow vs gun issue, the issue is what do you consider hunting?

Like a few others said below, to them hunting is a sport and a challenge. It's you against the animal in its element and more often then not, you are going to loose. To me drives take that element out of it and turn it into a slaughter, reminds of the old hunts they use to do to remove wild animals from areas to protect livestock and to remove dangerous animals. Its these types of hunts that lead to Deer being wiped out in Ohio in the early 1900s. 

Luckily right now our deer population is stable and healthy and can handle the stress placed on it by the existing drives so as I see it there is no reason to advocate against it. However history has shown this practice can be very destructive to the natural order if it grows out of control. So to me it is one of those things that can tolerated, but has to closely watched by the state.


----------



## orangewarner (Feb 15, 2009)

I use to be a hollier than thou bowhunter have come to see how silly I was. Bowhunters wound or don't recover alot trophy size bucks each year I would say more than gun hunters for the simple fact they have first cracks at them, and as a bowhunter of 21 years I know from having hunted with many people that for every bow killed buck there is 1 missed and one wounded and not recovered. Deer drives obviously don't require the discipline and strategic planning as bowhunting but they are a whole lot of fun and absolutly necessary to control deer numbers and I on my property use them to try and balance the buck to doe ratio that is way out of whack, caused by everybody especially bowhunters wanting to kill their trophy buck. Many people don't have a need or want to kill multiple deer and don't want to spend the money on permits to kill does so I think it is flat out wrong, that it is illegal for me to encourage guest on my property to kill does and for me to put landowners tags on them. 
Why is it any different when the game warden issues the farmer down the road from me 60 permits to kill deer bucks or does it doesn't matter and he can use rifles and let other people come out shoot the deer, basically the only restriction is the permits expire and cant be used during regular hunting season. The DNR doesn't really care how many deer an individual kills in a year they care about how much money they get out of the individual hunters so they can use that money for such programs as the reintroduction of coyotes to Ohio and birds of prey like the redtail hawk you see in every treetop, so they'll keep in check all those pest such as rabbits and pheasants, and grouse and quail.


----------



## Double A (Dec 27, 2006)

A lot of good points hear.

I've done both and in my experiences it is alot harder to hit a deer that is running wide open than it is one that is just standing there. I think they have more of a chance because they know something is after them. The smart ones still survive. ( they can read ) 

What always got me were the guys sitting in a section who would be upset with us when we pushed. Those people alot of years would not have even seen a deer if they weren't being pushed around. 

Kind of like fishing, some troll, some drift, to each there own.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

orangewarner said:


> IThe DNR doesn't really care how many deer an individual kills in a year they care about how much money they get out of the individual hunters so they can use that money for such programs as the reintroduction of coyotes to Ohio and birds of prey like the redtail hawk you see in every treetop, so they'll keep in check all those pest such as rabbits and pheasants, and grouse and quail.


I hope you don't really believe this!
Coyotes have been in migrating back into Ohio for over 30 years and the birds of prey have been on an increase since the banned DDT and other pesticides.

As far as the deer, let people hunt the way they want. The deer need to be thinned out anyway. 
I mostly bowhunt and we never do drives.


----------



## orangewarner (Feb 15, 2009)

I absolutely believe what I posted I know from back in the eighties hearing first hand from a game warden who is family that along with the reintroduction of turkeys, pairs of coyotes were also being reintroduced. The birds of prey comment I know has alot to do with the ban of ddt and may not be the fault of the DNR except for their protection of the species. I believe three things have led to the decline or non existance of Ohio game birds,1- harsh winter weather with freezing rains,2-being preyed apon by exploding hawk populations, 3-the increase in nest raiding pest like racoons, oppossums, skunks and coyotes the increase in these pest due to decline of trapping.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I've read seveal articles over the years about coyotes MIGRATING into Ohio. The articles I have read indicated they were moving in from both the west and the northeast.
I remember in 1980 I checked in my first bow kill at East Fork State Park. When I was checking it in the game warden was there talking to the park ranger. They were talking about someone who had trapped a couple of coyotes in western Hamilton county along the Indiana border. Part of their convesation was about how the coyotes were moving into Ohio from neighboring states.
I do think that coyotes have hurt alot of game populations. I know their numbers are up where I deer hunt in western Clermont county. In the last 7 deer seasons, we have only seen turkeys once while hunting deer and that was last year. I know there still are some turkeys but the coyotes have thinned them out quite a bit. We see or hear coyotes almost everytime out.
As far as small game, loss of habit, aging forest and modern agrculture practices probably have more to do with the decline than predation. I know alot of replanted paper land is planted in pines and for the most part, pine trees create a biological dessert. I guess it's a good place for some critters to hide or seek shelte in harsh weather but there isn't much food there. I don't think the quail populations have recovered from the harsh winters of the late 70's.
If the DNR was only interested in MONEY, wouldn't they want to sell those small game license also? I know guys who gave up hunting with the decline in small game. They feel deer hunting is boring, they hate all the sitting around.
The original post was about party hunting and I've heard this same argument off and on for 30+ years. As you said, when I was alot younger I was all worried because it was illegal, but the facts are it hasn't hurt anything. There are alot more deer that there were 30 years ago.


----------



## orangewarner (Feb 15, 2009)

Crappiedude I wouldn't blame the DNR for the coyotes if I hadn't had such a reliable source tell me of the release of coyotes. DNR's in western states have reintroduced wolves. I don't live out there so I haven't formed a real oppinion on that but I do live here and have seen the decline of small game with the increase of coyotes, hawks, *****, skunks, opposums, feral cats. I think population boom of some of these varmints are out of the control of the DNR but the coyotes was a boneheaded idea. I don't think it is too far fetched to believe the DNR did reintroduce the coyotes knowing from news reports here 30 years latter that they reintroducing wolves in western states.

I am a little discontent with the ODNR on several of their policies, and programs. I hate hypocrits and I think the ODNR is hypocritical when they hand out free permits to farmers and allow them to kill deer above the bag limit they restrict permit purchasing sportsmen to. That just kinda tells me they know there is a population problem and if a guy was to kill above the bag limit he would actually be helping with the problem but their going to fine you for doing so. Or if you kill one of the problem deer and somebody else tags it you're going to be fined. Their policies don't make sense. It's like putting a lock on a trash can. You cant have what's in the trash can, if you take it your a theif, but I'll sell you what your wanting out of the trash can. Tell me it's not about the money.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Everything is eventualy about the money. Turn on the news, look at Wall Street.

Back in the 70's when the 1st coyotes started showing up, deer were pretty rare. Most folks back then were shooting recurves and longbows and it was rare to get a shot and even rarer to actually bag a deer. Buck only seasons were the norm and you had to draw an anterless tag if you wanted a doe during gun season. Your argument doesn't make sense. If it's all about the money, why wouldn't the state just sell more deer tags. Coyotes were here long before the deer herd grew to these proportions.

Why would the DNR want to destroy small game hunting? Heck they're trying to get people more interested in outdoor activities. They WANT THE LICENSE SALES. That's how they get money.

As far as the DNR goes, they're never going to please everyone.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I definitely don't think this state needs lower limits. As was said before almost noone takes their limit of deer! But we are allowed to take the number of deer that we think we need for the most part. I know I can consume not more that 3 deer between my bother and my family and so far we have only killed one yearling. Hoping for one more and we will just eat venison on a a little more conservative pace as apposed to trying to consume all the deer before next season. I believe most hunters are like this. 

As for deer drives, I used to have access to property that set up well for drives and we used to have small drives(3-5 people) and had good success moving deer. Now the only property that I have access on is only fields and we have to wait for the deer to cross the property. But we haven't had much success doing this. We had only had 3 deer sighted in the property that we have permission in a total of 17 gun hunts this year(morning and afternoon; 2-4 hours) This is in Warren County.


----------



## brewkettle (Sep 7, 2006)

Here are the facts.

I went down to our cabin to hunt the bonus weekend with a friend. He decided to hunt our property from his choice of 11 different permanent stands we have. Usually lots of deer movement. He saw zero, zip, nada Saturday or Sunday. 

I went to another friends camp where we drove deer all day Saturday and Sunday. We moved about 40 deer and I personally saw 12. Shot and killed a nice 8 pt. Conditions were tough with the snow on the trees and between lousy traction and visibility it about kicked my butt. 

The bottom line is we were successful with well planned, legal and safe drives. I look forward to them more than any other part of the season!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Nice buck Brew...Congrats!


----------



## Ohio Hunter (Oct 31, 2008)

Congrats on a nice deer. I have no problem with safe legal drives on private property. I do have an issue with sitting on public land and having the Orange Army push past me a 10am like they own the place.


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

Bass n' Fool said:


> To me it is the strip mining equalivant for deer hunting. I'm sure the state likes it for the money and the pop control but it requires no skill or patience. I think its a joke when I hear someone bragging about a big buck they got from doing this.




I understand...I hunt with a recurve and it kills me to hear these guys talk/about show off the trophy's they get with their compounds..same difference......................................


----------



## brewkettle (Sep 7, 2006)

bad luck said:


> I understand...I hunt with a recurve and it kills me to hear these guys talk/about show off the trophy's they get with their compounds..same difference......................................


WOW! Enjoy the outdoors in any legal way you like. Just because it is not your choice of hunting method does not mean that there is anything wrong with it. Choose a single discipline or multiple disciplines, its your choice. But above all, enjoy the opportunities and freedoms you have!


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

wish i could sell cheese an crackers on here 2 GO WITH ALL THIS WHINE 
whining about people driving deer on public land duh and 2 think one is so much more of a hunter,because he kill's a deer with a bow wow let us bow down 2 the all might hunter lol lol get over your self's.trad bowman looking down on compound bowmen an them looking down at xbow's hunters,an oh no lets all look down on those who have 2 use gun's 2 kill deer. lolol 
twister

ps no buddy on here has ever shot a deer that someone else tagged???yea right you just keep telling yourself that


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Brewkettle,

Nice buck!! I'm sure it was a lot of fun especially with the snow. We don't get to hunt in the snow often, at least not in SE Ohio


----------



## brewkettle (Sep 7, 2006)

Thanks Kim,

That was at Kimball Clay and Limestone. Its 6200 acres of working mine partially reclaimed bordering Coshocton and Guernsey Counties. It looked like Montana Sunday morning with the blue sky and almost mountains as far as the eyes could see. It at least was surely God's Country!


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

Buddy said there was 7 inches of snow. I am sure it was a sight Saturday morning.


----------



## ERIE REBEL (Jan 28, 2006)

I haven't seen any posts here from anybody in extreme NW Ohio.Here we have a whole lot of flat farmground with small woodlots inbetween.It seems that either you are one of the guys that drives or one of the guys that just sits and waits.I hunted deer for eight years and harvested deer four of those eight years.I do believe that three of the deer that I took were the result of other deer drives that ocurred a ways away from where I was sitting.I hate shooting at a running deer.I only ever hit one of these and it was a poor shot.We tracked the animal for almost a mile before it was finally found and put out of it's misery.I am still to this day sorry that i took the shots.I don't mind a deer drive.But I have seen groups of deer standing in the middle of fields with their tongues hanging out because they had been chased that hard from woodlot to woodlot.I am not saying that it was illegal but to me it seemed immoral and unethical.to me this is NOT hunting it is herding.


----------



## buckeyes1998 (Nov 25, 2008)

There is some great points both ways but I wouldn't give up driving deer. I shot a doe open day that came off of a drive. Tag that is up to the state I don't agree with the guys shooting 2 or more bucks because I save my tag for the wright buck and last year I waited to long and didn't get another chance. Now this about if you get a buck on a drive it doesn't count is total bull sh-- because I have shot some big bucks and they didn't come off drives but if they did I don't see a big buck coming out on thur. of gun season getting up walking to my stand and saying shot me. I think by Monday evening the deer have a good understanding what is going on and bed up. Now that I live more south they seem to move more but I love to get a group of guys that I trust and know. Just hearing someone in the group shoot makes me happy plus we have two kids and when they shoot it is great. The scare part of deer drives was last year I was hunting with a group of guys up north when me in this kid was sitting in a field when a coyote came out the other kid didn't let it get out to far and shot. His bullet hit with in feet of me. I do not hunt with these guys an more.


----------



## flwboy2010 (Apr 7, 2009)

mrtwister_jbo said:


> wish i could sell cheese an crackers on here 2 GO WITH ALL THIS WHINE
> whining about people driving deer on public land duh and 2 think one is so much more of a hunter,because he kill's a deer with a bow wow let us bow down 2 the all might hunter lol lol get over your self's.trad bowman looking down on compound bowmen an them looking down at xbow's hunters,an oh no lets all look down on those who have 2 use gun's 2 kill deer. lolol
> twister
> 
> ps no buddy on here has ever shot a deer that someone else tagged???yea right you just keep telling yourself that


I agree man whats a bunch of whiners,most guys just get jealous.Some people are good hunters and others suck,its not all luck.You have to put ur time in.


----------



## FatRap007 (Jul 23, 2009)

If its brown its down .... lol j/k i agree on private if you own it do what ever the he[[ you want................ public turns into warzone ......


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

flwboy2010 said:


> I agree man whats a bunch of whiners,most guys just get jealous.Some people are good hunters and others suck,its not all luck.You have to put ur time in.


I am a firm believer that you always have to have luck on your side. I have been hunting for 20 years and only have 1 big buck mount on the wall. I have shot many bucks over the years, but I only mount the ones that score over 140 (which is only 1 of my bucks). I have seen many big bucks in the woods, but luck was not on my side on those mornings.

Oh, I need to mention also that I am out there EVERY weekend Saturday/Sunday.


----------

